
PadMapper is now on Android - rcrowell
http://blog.padmapper.com/2015/08/07/padmapper-is-now-on-android/
======
hooliganpete
Love the simplicity of PadMapper. Haven't used them since the last time I
searched for a pad but I'm glad to see they're still around -- and with a
relatively new web interface it seems (not to mention an Android app!).

